# Newly Purchased 724D Needing Tuned Up



## InsidiousPilot (3 mo ago)

Recently purchased a used 724D. First snowblower I've ever had so a little stoked to finally not have to shovel! I paid just a couple hundred. 

The carburator definitely needs some attention as it surges but overall things look decent. It has sat for several years in storage. Local shop said a few hundred to tune up, so I'd like to learn and do it myself. 

Ideally, I'd like to clean carb, replace fluids and sparkplug. Anything else? Should I pay the money for local small engine repair to tune or just do it myself?

Also, any advice on what fluids to use or not use I'd appreciate. I'd really appreciate advice on fluids I can easily get from AutoZone/etc. or parts store as I have no Ariens dealers near me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I would recommend downloading the manuals for both the machine and the motor.
Very easy to replace spark plug. Very easy to replace the carb [some rebuild them but I just get the $12 Chinese replacement part].
You can easily maintain and service the machine. We're here to help.
Roll up your sleeves and get into it.
Would also recommend putting your model number in the search bar of the forum, it'll turn up many interesting things about your new machine.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

And only use premium no ethanol gas. Just doing that (without the carb clean) may/will just get it running better after a tank or 3.

Not saying not to do the carb (it'll get you there faster), just using that gas will go a long way to a better running unit


----------



## InsidiousPilot (3 mo ago)

Northeast Dave said:


> I would recommend downloading the manuals for both the machine and the motor.
> Very easy to replace spark plug. Very easy to replace the carb [some rebuild them but I just get the $12 Chinese replacement part].
> You can easily maintain and service the machine. We're here to help.
> Roll up your sleeves and get into it.
> Would also recommend putting your model number in the search bar of the forum, it'll turn up many interesting things about your new machine.


Thank you! I will certainly do that.


----------



## InsidiousPilot (3 mo ago)

LenD said:


> And only use premium no ethanol gas. Just doing that (without the carb clean) may/will just get it running better after a tank or 3.
> 
> Not saying not to do the carb (it'll get you there faster), just using that gas will go a long way to a better running unit


Thank you! I will certainly end up doing both (new carb and premium).


----------

